# E-Code for Twisting injury



## jccoder

Wondering what E-code to use when patient presents to ED when they stepped off a curb and sustained an inversion injury to the ankle.  Twisting gives me E9278, overexertion & strenuous & repetitive movements or loads??


----------



## ciphermed

Yes, twisting codes to E927.8.


----------



## LTibbetts

*same*

That is what we use, too. 3M always prompts us to that code.


----------

